# Zebra Pleco at Dragon Aquarium



## Nomo (Jan 21, 2012)

Just saw this if anyone interested 

Discount Dragon Aquarium 888 Dundas St E, U A1-2, 905 306-7127
Mississauga, ON, L4Y 4G6
This Weeks Specials
Zebra Pleco L46 Fish 3 to 4 inches $299


----------

